# Mammoth Tusks



## panchos61 (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m working on some blanks pretty soon will be on sale, Mammoth Tusks Blanks


----------



## jxdubbs (Sep 12, 2018)

What are your prices? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## panchos61 (Sep 19, 2018)

jxdubbs said:


> What are your prices?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Hi I’m charging 20.00$ per blank


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jxdubbs (Sep 19, 2018)

panchos61 said:


> jxdubbs said:
> 
> 
> > What are your prices?
> ...


Awesome! I'll PM you soon!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## panchos61 (Sep 19, 2018)

jxdubbs said:


> panchos61 said:
> 
> 
> > jxdubbs said:
> ...





Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## ramaroodle (Nov 5, 2018)

Just seems weird to imagine the remnants of a Mammoth the size of a house being reduced to the size of an ink pen.


----------

